# Printing today



## PWhite214 (Mar 28, 2015)

Finally got some time for printing some of my 35 mm negatives.  I picked a few negatives and experimented with the color / variable contrast filters on the Durst M670.   Maybe I will have time to scan some of the prints tomorrow.  I was using Ultrafine VC RC paper except for the 11 x 14 print which is Ilford.




 

Phil


----------



## PWhite214 (Mar 29, 2015)

Here is the ones I printed.  These are scans of the 8x10 prints.

   

Still re-learning

Phil


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 29, 2015)

Must have been ISO 400 or higher.


----------



## timor (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like choosing proper contrast is the problem. Maybe you should look for some data on dichroic head settings for b&w printing. Like this one:
Using Color Enlargers with B W Paper Freestyle Photographic Supplies
Or you might calibrate your head yourself:
http://www.butzi.net/articles/imgs/vcce.pdf
Might be a paper saver thing.


----------



## PWhite214 (Apr 4, 2015)

timor, thanks for the information.  I recently received a copy of Steve Anchell's The Variable Contrast Printing Manual.  I was reading chapter 3, Calibrating Variable Contrast Papers, just before I saw your post.  

I was using dual color filter settings from Ilford's Contrast Control Fact Sheet,  http://www.ilfordphoto.com/Webfiles/2006130201152306.pdf.
Quoted from the fact sheet "Dual filtration values usually need longer exposure times than single filtration values, but should need less adjustment to exposure times when changing contrast."  

I ordered a step wedge so I can work on the calibration proceedure.  

More later,
Phil


----------



## timor (Apr 4, 2015)

OK. Good luck.


----------

